# Good place for Mug shots



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

With the number of posts I am putting on here you will guess that I arrived recently.

I have to do some stuff at Marina Mall for my visa but also have to have 20 passport sized photos taken. I should have transport.

Can anyone suggest a reasonable and quick "photograph shop" near either Marina Mall or Shaikh Khalifa Medical City. Two birds with one stone and all that.

I would be eternally grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

In Marina Mall basement opposite Carrefour there is a photo processing place. I'm very certain they do them.


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you Deefor, will give it a try


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you again Deefor.

Went where you suggested and had them done.

Very quick, very good quality, great service and good price. I got 24 and my wife 16 and for 106 dirhams.

Probably could have gotten it done cheape at Kalifa A Pink shops but we were at Marina Mall. Anything you can do to make life omfortabe when you first arrive is worth a few dirhams I find.

Thanks again


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Glad it worked out and guess it was quite a bit cheaper (and the pictures better) than the machines in the UK which never do any of us any favours


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL

Yeah, £5 for 5 in Sainsburys and taken by a machine.

Thanks again


----------

